# New ram born today and updated pics of the twins



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

One of our ewes lambed out today. I have been watching her and another one for 2 days now. This ewe I watched for 2 hours the other night thinking that she was in labor - but nope. It is so hard to tell with these guys as I have no breed dates on any of them and they won't let you feel their udders or check ligs - LOL!

Well, when I went out to feed this morning about 10 am (I slept in) I found this little guy and mom with "stuff" hanging out of her. Typically they have 2, but she only had a single - but what a HANDSOME boy! I am keeping him as my Jr. Ram - and hubby was totally ok with it once he saw his unique coloring. I know that it is not "breed standards" but I love it and want to breed him next year to one of my girls that has a bit of white on her back and see what I get! The "paint" blackbelly's seem to be a big thing around here.

Anyway, I am also attaching a pic of the twin girls that turned a week old today. They are hilarious and love to "hop" all over everything. They are a hoot to watch, and I can't wait til the little boy starts playing with them in a couple days and when I have baby goats for them also.

I think that I will name this little boy Gotham, after the bay that we live in here at the lake.

Allison


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful faces that little girl has- really like little deer.
Do you have to band tails? I've always wondered why that is done.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No, you don't band tails. I have actually never heard of that.

Gotham the white one is the new ram - I am so excited with him! Hopefully we will get some more paint ones!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with wool sheep you have to band the tails so they don't get infected. There is somethign about the wool getting matted on the tail so croping their tail removes the chance for disease.

With haired sheep like the ones Allison has there is no need to crop the tails.

He is really cute. So his coloring is not breed standard I gather.

What happened to the butching of your own meat angle you were trying to do?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Its not really the wool matting on the tail that causes them to band them. See wool collects a lot of trash. Especially poop. So with an uncropped tail it is long enough that it can collect poop or even get pasted to the rear end. It becomes very messy, life endangering if the tail is pasted down over the anus, and can attract flies/maggots.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well as no expert that is what I wrote basically but then wasn't sure if sheep owners would get offened by me calling them "messing in the rear" so I changed it to getting matted


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Allison!!! Goodness he is cute! I love those "exotic'' marked creatures too! And he definately is that....I wonder where that white came from?? How exciting! He sounds fun!

~Kylee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a unique little guy! Too pretty to eat also...I think it would be great if he threw tri- colored lambs! The twins are growing too...hope you can get them tame enough to be able to check them when it's their turn to "lamb"


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> What beautiful faces that little girl has- really like little deer.
> Do you have to band tails? I've always wondered why that is done.


That's done on the wool sheep like Stacey said, if not they can get an infection called Fly Strike, basically all of their feces will gather on the wool on the tail and then flies will lay their eggs on it, causing an infection. Sorry I used to raise 'em. lol

And Allison, I'm not generally a big Black belly fan, but they are so CUTE! I love that little ram, his markings are to die for! :drool:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

He's a little cutie for sure. But, I have to point out that this is your first baby boy...and you are going to keep him, intact? You'll have a "farm full" if you keep this up! :wink: 

Have you ever kept a "ram" before? I believe there is a reason they call them that, LOL. I visited a farm that had both goats and sheep. They had a beautiful Cashmere buck, and next to him a very nice ram (not sure the type). But, my goodness, that ram was bashing the fence and tearing at it, almost frenzied! Certainly not an animal I would be able to handle! The buck was very calm and reserved, but that ram was crazy! I am pretty sure they had shown that ram, so he had been handled as a youngster. :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Di,

We actually have 3 rams already. We have our herd Sr. Ram who is about 2-3 years old, and then 2 that are about 6 months (freezer food).

When we went to pic up the ram, when we had originally only bought the breeding pair, he was in a cattle panel coral doing the ramming thing.... but it was because he was sseperated from his herd. The rest of them had jumped the fence and were gone.

The rams right now are all in with the ladies (which will change next weekend) and then they will go across the driveway to the other pen. We have 10 foot game fences supported by drilling pipe. They used to raise elk on our land :wink: 

Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if that don't hold them I don't know what will :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We had another set of twins born - 1 boy and 1 girl - all will be for sale but the white ram. We were out fo rmy birthday and came home to twins - woo hoo!!!

Pics in the morning


Allison


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on all of the births, Allison! :thumb: That little guy is just precious - it'll be interesting to see what colors he throws to his lambs, too.


----------

